# Hello! > Girl from the Netherlands



## Jans (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello Iris,

well I might guess it is a bit strange talking to you in English, but I do really like it. Maybe we can sometimes use some dutch words with the english translation next to it so we are also a bit educating to the rest here


----------



## Hilary (Feb 6, 2007)

*Welcome to the Dutch girls*

I think your command of English is excellent, considering I wouldn't have a clue how to speak,write Dutch, good for you girls and what a brilliant way to improve your English- enjoy the horsey site. H.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello Ier and Jans! Welcome to the Horse Forum!! You'll really like it here, and I agree with Hilary, your English is exellent  

I'd really like to learn a few Dutch words


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome :wink: 

You are riding very nicely in your picture!


----------



## Ier (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you! 
Sometimes Lonan is a difficult horse to ride.
But most of the times he's very nice to ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome! Lonan is really pretty!


----------

